

How to create a form and simple frame with Java Swing - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-a-form-and-simple-frame-with-java-swing/25408

======
fusiongyro
I strongly recommend fixing the indentation in the code samples. I recoil from
this kind of thing:

    
    
        public class SwingBasic extends JFrame
        {
            JLabel l;
        public void start()
        {
        l=new JLabel();
        l.setText(" Name :");
    

etc.

------
PatriciaLopes
Thank you, we will do it.

